# Abu Yahya al-Libi Dead! Again... no really this time...



## Marauder06 (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/06/world/asia/qaeda-deputy-killed-in-drone-strike-in-pakistan.html



> ISLAMABAD, Pakistan — A Central Intelligence Agency drone strike in Pakistan’s tribal belt killed ​Al Qaeda​’s deputy leader, ​Abu Yahya al-Libi​, American officials said on Tuesday, dealing another blow to the group in a lawless area that has long been considered the global headquarters of international terrorism but the importance of which may now be slipping.​


----------



## Unstoppable (Jun 5, 2012)

After so many of these HVT's getting taken out in recent years, I'm wondering how solid their intel is that these people are dead. It seems like every time I'm doing some background reading on the who's who in AQ they end up dead by the end of the month if not the week, and that shrinking list is getting ever so suspiciously shorter. But hey either way its not my position to know.


----------



## QC (Jun 6, 2012)

I think they waited a bit before confirming they had him.


----------

